# No more notifications



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I've suddenly stopped getting email notifications, either of threads I manually subscribe to threads or automatically subscribed due to posting in them.

Help!!!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

That is strange... Your Instant email notification were enabled.
I've turned it off, saved, and turned it back on and saved. Hopefully that'll do the trick. Lemme know.


----------



## sax-ony (Mar 12, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> I've suddenly stopped getting email notifications, either of threads I manually subscribe to threads or automatically subscribed due to posting in them.


Same thing's happened to me.


----------



## cversion7 (Oct 16, 2008)

I've subscribed to a couple of threads yesterday and today for instant notification and never received an email when either one had replies.


----------



## terjeo (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't get email notifications for PM's anymore!

Terje.


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Another member emailed me using my profile an hour ago, no mail received on my end.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok... wow! :shock:

*sax-ony :* I did the same thing to your account as I did to Pete's

*cversion7:* Your account was in Do Not Subscribe mode so I turned the Instant email notification on.

Note: This is to receive email notification when posts are added to thread's that you have subscribed to.

Grumpie and terjeo your problem is different. I'm going to look into it right away.

If there are more people having similar problems I'm just gonna contact Harri cause we're not going to do every members manually.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Grumpie:* Receiving emails from other members have been re-set -- Will send you an email shortly to see if it works

*terjeo:* Notification Email When a PM is Received also re-setted -- Will send you a PM shortly to see if it works.

*The rest of you:* This is something that you can fix yourselves - Simply go to your User CP like you normally do when you want to modify stuff in your account. Turn off subscription mode, emails notification or whatever it is that doesn't work for you. Then save. Then turn it back on and save again.

If that doesn't work afterall, let one of the Staff or Harri know.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Kim for this tidbit.
I'm not getting email when I have PM either. 
I'll try your suggestion and see want happens.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: No more notifications -email problem*

It looks like the forum email facility is broken now.
I sent a few test messages and they were supposed to be OK, but never received.
Anyway, the email facility was not transferred to the new server, yet. My son was supposed to do it this by the end of this wee, but I will ask him to speed up. This email problem may be related to the fact that the vBulletin and email reside now on different systems.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: No more notifications -email problem*

I no longer get those steamy love notes from the forum ladies. Maybe it was something I said.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: No more notifications -email problem*

*terjeo* and *Grumpie*: I forgot to email and PM you guys  Sorry about that. But like Harri says, seems like the email thing is broken so it wouldn't have worked anyway.



spartacus said:


> I no longer get those steamy love notes from the forum ladies. Maybe it was something I said.


Hey! How come I never got any steamy love notes from anyone


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: No more notifications -email problem*



kcp said:


> *terjeo* and *Grumpie*: I forgot to email and PM you guys  Sorry about that. But like Harri says, seems like the email thing is broken so it wouldn't have worked anyway.


Thanks for checking Kim



spartacus said:


> I no longer get those steamy love notes from the forum ladies. Maybe it was something I said.


Or something you didn't say Sparty, but you can always blame the emailsystem.



kcp said:


> Hey! How come I never got any steamy love notes from anyone


Maybe this will help.....
_"This is something that you can fix yourselves - Simply go to your User CP like you normally do when you want to modify stuff in your account. Turn off subscription mode, emails notification or whatever it is that doesn't work for you. Then save. Then turn it back on and save again." _


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I started sendmail process on the new server. test email messages will go through.
I'll try to test notifications right now,


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I started sendmail process on the new server. test email messages will go through.
> I'll try to test notifications right now,


Got it thanks


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

testing..
_(later: seems to be working now, Pete?)_


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> testing..
> _(later: seems to be working now, Pete?)_


Got that one too.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

it has been a couple of days but I have the same problem, I PM'd a couple of people and Kim (about this) and got no answer (not complaining), just minutes ago started receiving notifications (yes they are enabled!) again but it is only about few of the many that I still subscribe to


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> it has been a couple of days but I have the same problem, I PM'd a couple of people and Kim (about this) and got no answer (not complaining), just minutes ago started receiving notifications (yes they are enabled!) again but it is only about few of the many that I still subscribe to


I am assuming we will only get new notifications, not from posts made before this was fixed.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

they seem to have resumed


----------



## terjeo (Feb 23, 2007)

This morning I got mail notification for all the PM's I received yesterday.

Thanks Harri! Looks like you'll be on Santa's list this year as well!

Terje.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

terjeo said:


> This morning I got mail notification for all the PM's I received yesterday.
> 
> Thanks Harri! Looks like you'll be on Santa's list this year as well!
> 
> Terje.


Thanks Terje,
I prefer Santa's over so called s***-list.


----------

